# People Expect So Much!



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I would just like to add that she just rung me (god knows how she got my number) and announced she was going to start jumping on him today. Its dark here now and she has no indoor arena or one with lights to use outside. This horse hsa never jumped freely or with a rider (never had a rider on its back). She goes any advice, I told her not to as it was dark the horse has never had a rider and its not safe. Did she listen nope. She told me she would ring when she is done, so then I told her to wear a helmet. I qoute her exact words "I'm to good to wear a helmet". I bet even the best rider on here wears a helmet!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

silly silly silly. honestly, i would rescue the horse! it will get introduced to riding the wrong way. a 4 year old arab. no riding experence. they are highly spirited horses in the first place. and no helmet? DANGEROUS!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Exactly! Makes me wonder.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

oh well. shes young and she'll soon figure out that you don't buy yourself a 4 year old arab, with no riding experience, and put it into a show, then start jumping at night without a helmet. the figuring out proseces will hurt alot and she will have probably gotten used to the taste of dirt! poor guy


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Does this girl seriously want to injure herself and the horse? Actually no, I put this back on the parents for letting it get this far.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, that is ridicules! Let us know what she tells you after she rides!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I mean this girl is only 9 or 10, she probably doesn't know better. But her parents, this is inexcusable. Do they want their daughter to get seriously hurt??? This arab could kill her!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Someone is going to get hurt.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

i feel so bad for the horse. arabs need proper training (as do all horses), and especially because of their naturally high spirits, they need professional training and firm guidance. this kind of thing can ruin a horse. i hope she figures out quick that this horse isn't for her and gets another one. for her sake and, more importantly, the horses'. however, if this horse really has never been ridden, i wouldn't worry about the jumping. she'll come off before she even gets over the jump. as for the no helmet thing, i find refusing to wear a helmet when riding an unbroken horse is the mark of an ignorant rider who has no business on a horse that green in the first place. how can her parents sleep at night?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow I think her parents need a swift kick in the butt, if they lose their daughter they will regert not being good parents. I hope it all works out well for them, however I doubt it will.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Just wait till the first time that poor horse unloads her. And it _will_ happen. Maybe she'll have a revelation while she's in the ER with a cracked skull. And she'll probably blame it on the horse.

I will never understand why some newbies never want to take advice.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You she will most definatly blame it on the horse, people that do stuff like that are just like that!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Strange but my sympathies lay with that poor horse! As far as the little girl goes, her parents are suppose to be looking out for her safety. 

This will end very badly for all concerned. Poor horse.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Huh...what parents buy an untrained horse for their untrained kid and leave each of them to their own defenses...Sounds like a recipe for disaster to me.


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

a friend of mine is doing the same thing. she is 20 and bought a green broke arab. this girl has only been riding for 4 months, and she claims that she rode when she was younger. she rides like shes only ridden for 4 months, with out any proper training lol. the horse was broke, but she fell off from 2 baby bucks at a walk, and got a compression fracture on her spine. 

it happens. though it was not the horse's fault and if you cant stay on for a little buck at a walk, you have no reason to have said horse. 

oh, and she blamed it on the horse, as well. fail. :|

i really hate this. people think they are fantastic in the beggining. people really need to meet the ground, or their ER physisan many times before they become even a tad bit humble.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

i know. the parents shouldn't be letting her ride that horse. it wil become ruined and the girl will be hurt.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmmm. Well her parents have never been with horses, but this is still no excuse. She wasn't at school today so I'm quite worried about that but I did warn her not to ride him. I feel sorry for the horse though.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

ooohhh that could very likly be a bad sign. i wonder how the arab is going


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

mmmm, yeah I tried calling her but there was no answer. I feel sorry for the poor horse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Chingaz, I've been following this from the beginning but there are a lot of things that don't make sense to me.

As I understand, this friend decides to have her parents buy her a horse and suddenly one appears and she is going to show it? What about boarding/pasture/fencing/stables? What about feed, tack, trailers? How about simple things like saddling and bridling the horse? How does it go from no horse to full blown showing in one week? Who showed her how to do the simple things like feeding, grooming, putting a saddle on?

I have a hard time believing that any parent would simply supply a horse and all that goes with it because a 10 year old suddenly wants it. There is just something not right with the whole post or a whole lot missing.

Help me out here.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

^ yeah I was kind of thinking the same thing. Unless you have preexisting facilities or equipment in which doesnt seem to be the case here it doesnt really gel.

While I HAVE seen parents buy horses/whatever because dearest child wants but still it doesnt gel.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm kinda having a hard time beleiving this scenario


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

This is what I have been told, the horse came with saddle,bridle,rugs, ect. She has a 1 acer paddock at her house and the horse gets one biscute of hay a night. She was at school today with a broken leg. I asked her how her horse was.....I got a reply of what horse. The horse was delieved by its old owners. I am wondering where this horse has gone. If it went back to its old owners or not. I've got no clue how she worked out brushing/saddleing or anything like that.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds more likely a big story from your friend.... a fantastic tale of a silly little girl that wants a more elaborate tale of how she broke her leg. lol


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

.....Hmmm yeah. funny way to make up a story of a broken leg


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Some of these girls I've met are insane. No two ways about it. My only question is : Did anyone actually SEE this horse? Or was it all off this girl's word? Could be some weird way to get attention. eh. I dunno. Just sounds fishy.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh boy. This isnt the first time I have heard of this happen. A girl I know, nervous-est rider in the history of man, wont even trot and her parents bought her an unbroken arab. Mother, with no experiance in horses, attempts to break in horse, her exact words being 'well how hard can it be?' gave up and left horse in paddock for four years. Good news is, he's be re-broken and now ridden by two little girls who adore him. But what got me was the parents blamed the horse.......


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmmm, She had photos but she could just take photos of any random horse. He didn't really look like an arab either.


----------

